# Accent Codes



## somody

I can only speak for myself, but I can't type accents in the reply section of a post anymore.  It seems that when I puch "Alt" and a number on the number pad, it is now a shortcut to another page!  Here are my stats, just so people can see them:

PIII Coppermine @ 750 MHz (OVERCLOCKED TO 840 MHz)
256 MB RAM

Most importantly: Using Firefox 1.5.


----------



## French_cdn_gurl

That may be the problem then Somody. Firefox is very different then Internet Explorer.However it could also be changed in your settings.


----------



## cuchuflete

Somody...

Did the problem begin immediately after your last FF upgrade?

I'm also using FF, but haven't yet upgraded from 1.x, and have had no difficulties.

cuchu


----------



## GenJen54

I use Firefox, but downloaded accents directly to my keyboard through Windows (Word), so I don't have to use the ALT keys.  I have had very few problems with accents since I did that.


----------



## Jana337

Somody, please check that your numerical keyboard is on. That's why I was kicked of the editor window several times when I wanted to type @ (Alt 64).

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Somody, please check that your numerical keyboard is on. That's why I was kicked of the editor window several times when I wanted to type @ (Alt 64).
> 
> *J*a*n*a


 
This should be possible if you once press the "num/lock" key on the very right side of your keyboard. Otherwise you will watch that the other functions of the number keys are applied, for example "Undo" and "Open" instead of 4 and 6 ... 

Hope it helps.


----------



## somody

Oh thanks...I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## gian_eagle

I'll check Firefox as well. It's configuration is normally different in that sense of that of I.E's.


----------



## jimreilly

Did anyone ever figure this out? I have recently switched (against my will) from Netscape to Firefox and now I can't type with the ALT codes in WordRefernce, but I can in my e-mails (Mozilla Thunderbird).

I am not good at this (computers!) to begin with!


----------



## French_cdn_gurl

I'm sorry I haven't figured it out, it's been too long since I've used firefox. I use internet explorer or I use Knoppix/Linux. I'm sorry I haven't used it in a long while so I wouldn't be able to help you. But JIMREILLY I believe that could be in your settings, if it works in other applications it could just be your settings in this forum or in the other application.


----------



## jimreilly

Thanks, but...

Sorry! This shows how not good I am at this! I don't know what settings you are referring to in the Forums (or in Firefox), although I have tried to find such things.


----------



## cuchuflete

This will probably just frustrate you more, but I use FF as my default browser, and IE and Safari and Mozilla for testing, and the accents work perfectly well for me in all four browsers...I am using a Mac, but I know people with PCs who have no difficulties with FF/Windows and accents.

You might want to check which character set you are using.
Try Windows Help for information about that.  Some character sets do not support accents.  This should be a global setting for your PC, so if you can do accents in other programs, this is not likely to be your problem.


----------



## Jana337

As far as I know, the Google Toolbar interferes with the Alt+whatever symbols (and hiding it does not help, you would have to uninstall it). I used to write @ with Alt 64, now I have to use Ctrl Alt V.

Jana


----------



## jimreilly

Thank you all!  Jana, I could not figure out how to uninstall the Goggle Toolbar, but you inspired me to just go back and make Netscape my default browser again. And now I can again type accents using the alternate codes.

Perhaps someday I'll figure out how to change the Firefox settings to use alternate codes or uninstall the Google Toolbar. But at least now I can do again what I used to be able to do before!


----------



## Agnès E.

Jim, have you tried the following in Firefox:

- _Tools_
- _Options_
- _General_
- _Home page_ => choose _empty page_

(mine is in French, so the options to be chosen could be a bit different, but the spirit remains  ).

This could enable you to disactivate google toolbar.
Maybe.


----------



## Jana337

Weird - I cannot find how to uninstall it either. 

As far as I know, Google is trying to fix the glitch.

Jana


----------



## jimreilly

Merci, Agnès, je l'ai essayé, sans succès--mais je suis content d'avoir Netscape comme "default browser" en tout cas (
Default browser" en français???)


----------



## Agnès E.

Navigateur par défaut.


----------

